# Hang Tags & Insurance Costs



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I was reading over some archived posts and need some validation on some things.

Hang Tags:

We need to tag our clothing for Trademark purposes. We are not relabeling right now. So in order for the Trademark to be legit we need to Tag or Bag our clothing with out Company Logo & Slogan. When reading a post, I stumbles across hang tags and how retailers typically require you to pay for that, which is fine, but it also talked about bar codes and how retailers expect you to have that on the tag as well. Which requires "me" the wholesaler to either purchase a license from GS1 or buy individual bar codes per design and per color shirt. Does all this seem correct? I just want to make sure I am understanding this correctly. We are just starting to get into the business and want to make sure that is necessary at this point. Should we hold off on printing these tags until we get bar codes or should we print without them at the moment and see what happens when we actually get some retail business? Basically, is it common practice for retailers to reject or not to do business with a small starting company because they are not barcoded. We have 4 designs. 2 designs are on a Black shirt, 1 design is on a Brown shirt, and one is on a Navy shirt. With this amount of product what would be the best course of action for just starting out?

Liability Insurance:

This one scared me a little. I was reading a prior post and they referenced if they carried liability insurance. They said if a baby was to choke on a shirt and die, you could be sued for that. That to me seems crazy. I understand needing it if you have a store front or have employees, but not for something as crazy sounding as that. Does nobody have to take resposibility for there actions anymore. Please, I need some clarification on that one. Example: So if I am wearing a shirt I purchased from a vendor on this forum, and I decided to eat my shirt and I die, My family can sue that vendor? But lets not stop there. They can also sue the screenprinter for ink posioning, and the fabric suppliers for making it non-edible cotton, this forum for providing info to that vendor, and the city for all the smog that caused me to get disoriented and eat my shirt in the first place. What the hell is the world coming to? This cannot be true!!!!!!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

in a word.........yes  i don't know about the hang tag issue as i don't go that route. but in another lifetime, i spent 25 years in the insurance industry, a lot of it dealing in risk management and product liability issues. i can tell you from sad experience that NO ONE takes responsibility for their own actions any longer in this country and there will be lawyers lined up around the block prepared to fire a shotgun blast of litigation at everybody involved in the production of said shirt. now you know WHY i won't go the route of private branding....i've seen too many of the horror stories from the other side of the road


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

To cut through all the inconvenients, after what you posted, I have two questions, Jan,
- I presume you don't change tags, etc, etc
- do you use your artwork, others artwork or you print uppon request?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

my own art or customer's art - i deal primarily with the business market - and some local sports teams. i've been cooking on some ideas to market some of my better personal designs, but actual work keeps getting in the way of doing anything with them except personal use & friends/family 

no, i don't change tags or labels......i've had my own hang tag designed for 10 yrs or more - and all it does for the moment is collect dust in my hard drive. the liability exposure is a big part of the reason for that.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think I can help you out a little bit.

First the hang tags:
Yes, retailers are going to expect you to provide the hang tags. You can go ahead and get them printed up if you like, and later add bar coded stickers. Just simply leave room for the stickers on the hangtags. 

I would suggest joining a group for your bar codes rather than buying them separately, even if you only have 4 designs right now. You will need a separate bar code for each size, style, and color. For example, you say you have 2 designs on black shirts. Well, for just 1 design on black you are going to need a separate bar code for each size of that design on black. 

So if you have 4 sizes (s,m,l, xl), that's already 4 barcodes for that 1 design. It adds up pretty quickly, especially when single bar codes average about $50 per. You can join and get unlimited bar codes for about $700/year. 

Secondly, the insurance:
I know the thread you are referring to. I think it's here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t3543.html

I talked about the liability aspect of selling t-shirts. Liability insurance is very inexpensive. But there's no need to be scared, just go buy you some and keep your peace of mind!

The likelihood that you would ever be sued over a liability issue is very small, but in the event you are, the cost of the insurance is well worth it.


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I think I can help you out a little bit.
> 
> First the hang tags:
> Yes, retailers are going to expect you to provide the hang tags. You can go ahead and get them printed up if you like, and later add bar coded stickers. Just simply leave room for the stickers on the hangtags.
> ...


 
It is much appreciated, and it really helps clear some things up. I also agree that if the cost is low, then it is probably worth it, just incase. 

However, on the barcoding issue, is there a standard that everybody uses, or is it possible I could join a group and the retailer not be able to use the barcoding? Also, you mentioned that later I could add bar code stickers to the tags. Do you have to make those stickers or can you order them from the group you join, and do they have to be a certain size in order to be read by the scanners.

Thanks for your help!!!!!!!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you join GS1 you are covered. They are the standard and any retailer you do business with will be able to read your bar code. Also by getting your bar codes from them, you are guaranteed to have unique bar codes. There are companies out there selling single bar codes that have already been issued, and that causes major problems.

Yes, size does matter. You will need to determine the size. You can check out the GS1 website for sizes. Normally the size is more proportional that anything. Meaning that as long as the height is always in the same proportion to the width, then the actual size wouldn't matter much. You could make it as big or as small as you needed.

Also you can contact them directly with questions. They are pretty good about helping with that kind of stuff. 

Here's the link to the sizing info:

10 Steps to Bar Code Implementation

Hope this helps.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

jberte said:


> i've seen too many of the horror stories from the other side of the road


Anything related to clothing companies? I'm curious about what specific issues could arise.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Who is a good provider for liability insurance in our industry


----------

